# Salary at Emirates Group



## sitas_2016 (Mar 25, 2016)

Does someone knows the basic salary ranges for the diffeent EK grades? (in dollars, euros or dirhams)

I have seen some informartion for 2010 in an old thread: "NewBie : Salary + benefits question"

B ut i would like to know the current ones, as I have been contacted by Emirates and offered a job there in Dubai. My salary expectations are in the half down part of those ranges for 2010. But the HR ask me to reduce 30.000 to 35.000 of my expectations.....Then my basic salary would be out of the ranges for 2010.....

Thank in advance


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you tried looking on the huge thread about jobs at Emirates, three posts below yours ?


----------



## sitas_2016 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi twowheelsgood,

Thanks for the feedback,

I had read it and found 35k total package for grade 9 inc. 10k housing in 2005.

In other posts I found following for the basic salary per month:
2010:
9148k ->15278k (currency??)

2014:
15k->50k (dhs)
typical: 30k-40k (dhs)

I'll appreciate your inputs on basic salary at Emirates Airline for management employees in 2016 or 2015 (Grade 9 and 10)

thanks in advance


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The 2005 and 2010 salary are irrelevant really as income growth here is more about supply and demand than year on year growth/inflation as it could be elsewhere..

Emirates seem to be cutting benefits for staff these days so it wouldn't be too surprising if they also reducing salary and benefits to new hires - if you are offered a package all that really matters is if it works for you and do you want to be in UAE..


----------



## alcolls (Aug 22, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> Emirates seem to be cutting benefits for staff these days so it wouldn't be too surprising if they also reducing salary and benefits to new hires - if you are offered a package all that really matters is if it works for you and do you want to be in UAE..


Very true - this is happening consistently now across major employers and with economic conditions, it's likely to continue. So make sure you're clear on the T&Cs of the job, notice period and weigh up if this is a core role for their operations or something they could remove if they need to continue to reduce costs


----------

